# Toro snowblower coil test



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I am working on an old toro 421 snow blower. It has no spark,so how do I test the coil to see if that is the problem?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well the best and quickest way ,...first elminate ALL the saftey and ground out possiblitles

BECAREFULL - If you dont know basic safty and not to stick your head in things the move , dont attempt


anyway, things like a keyswitch , or possibly a saftey switch ... what they all do is ground the coil of spark out.... similar to if you touch a screww driver to the top of a plug , and then to the engine block

so i normally start by disconnecting all the extra stuff.....its normallyplugged to a small wire coming from under the engine cover , close to the coil or spark plug... its a small wire maybe 18 gague or so ...could be black?


after that point, your workign with the bare coil... see if you get spark ... if you dont , try removing the cover, and wire brushing the coil , and magnet on the flywheel.... if you remove the coil , you will need a feeler gauge and specs to reinstall it , in relation to the flywheel

but i have installed them with out just fine as well....but a prefured method would be with a gauge, or you could measure it before you remove it, but that could also be part of your problem

im not too sure if there is like a reisstance test you could do? ud have to look up that exact enigne repair manuel an dit would tell you


----------

